# laptop synaptic pointing device - how to reable ?



## CAB55 (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah, I'm one of those suckers who was enticed by the flashing synpatics pointing device on my icon tray - and then accidentally ended up disabling my touchpad. As I don't have a mouse this has caused a bit of a problem, as obviously I can no longer click to revert back to touch pad status. ~
I've tried going back to previous settings, tried through the control panel - but with all these things there is only so far you can go before you need - yep thge pointing device touch pad to work so I can select the options I need to make it work again. Bit of a catch 22. 
There's nothing wrong with the driver itself, just my ability to reable it. It's only disabled on one registered user of my laptop, so I'm able to to use my other user account to search this forum otherwise I'd be truly stuffed. Any ideas? Or do I need to buy a mouse now just so I can reselect the touch pad option?


----------



## dock98 (Jun 1, 2007)

have you tried system restore?


----------



## CAB55 (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, tried that already. But just tried it again going a few days further back - but still no joy. All I did was click the icon and I must have seected disable touchpad or something. For the life of me I can now no longer reable it. 
I'm tempted to just completely remove my user settings altogether and just reinstall Vista from scratch. Seems a bit drastic. Can't believe it lets me disconnet my touchpad unwittingly and so easily, without any warning of the impending disability I face without it, when it doesn't allow you to reable it just as easily via the keyboard. Just stupid. Surely this must affect loads of people??


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Plug in a USB mouse.


----------



## CAB55 (Sep 15, 2009)

I guess you're right. I'll go and buy a mouse! Was just being mean...still a daft system mind. 
Cheers buddy


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Since they're available for $5 and sometimes less, it's the path of least resistance.


----------



## dock98 (Jun 1, 2007)

it is possible that you might have to reinstall the drivers for the touchpad also.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If the touchpad was simply disabled, you don't need to reinstall anything. Just re-enable it.

...After you get the mouse, of course.


----------



## dock98 (Jun 1, 2007)

DoubleHelix said:


> If the touchpad was simply disabled, you don't need to reinstall anything. Just re-enable it.
> 
> ...After you get the mouse, of course.


if it was just disabled.?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

CAB55 said:


> Yeah, I'm one of those suckers who was enticed by the flashing synpatics pointing device on my icon tray - and then *accidentally ended up disabling my touchpad*. As I don't have a mouse this has caused a bit of a problem, as obviously I can no longer click to revert back to touch pad status. ~
> I've tried going back to previous settings, tried through the control panel - but with all these things there is only so far you can go before you need - yep thge pointing device touch pad to work so I can select the options I need to make it work again. Bit of a catch 22.
> There's nothing wrong with the driver itself, just my ability to reable it. It's only disabled on one registered user of my laptop, so I'm able to to use my other user account to search this forum otherwise I'd be truly stuffed. Any ideas? Or do I need to buy a mouse now just so I can reselect the touch pad option?


Yes, disable. Where is the shock and awe coming from?


----------



## dock98 (Jun 1, 2007)

DoubleHelix said:


> Yes, disable. Where is the shock and awe coming from?


no shock and awe.just other than obvious possibilities.


----------

